# Anyone order from Bescented?



## fluffmuffin (Mar 11, 2015)

I randomly found bescented.com, wondered I anyone had ordered their fragrance oils before? Looks like they have some Lush dupes, but I'm scared to try 8oz--I just make soap for my family/friends, no selling, so I don't need that much!


----------



## Luckyone80 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm apart of the FB groups but I haven't gotten around to buying anything yet. I know a lot of members do and all seem to be really happy with their purchases.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like an interesting site, but it was very slow responding. I'll take another look later. I've never seen them before and it seems like they may still be setting up, some descriptions were lacking.


----------



## dneruck (Mar 11, 2015)

She sells in 2 oz sizes as well.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the input--yeah I saw some 2 oz sizes, but not for all scents--and not for the 3 I'm really curious about. I may try and contact them about that.


----------



## bbrown (Mar 13, 2015)

I have ordered before and I was pleased.  The Lush dupes are excellent.  She has a YouTube channel with most if not all fragrances she carries, and she personally soaps and cuts them to see how they perform.  It's very useful!


----------



## Serenalicious (Jul 25, 2016)

*Has ordered from bescented.*

I placed an order, totalling $220 on the 10th, it arrived on the 20th, the lime green mica lid wasn't screwed on tightly enough and a tiny bit of the green went all over, which made it look like a huge mess, because a little mica goes a long way really. Well, the micas are great, the titanium dioxide is fine, but the FO's are very cheaply made, and heavily diluted. They all have a similar heavy artificial background scent, and some of the scents smell nothing as they should.
Bescented's sandalwood or patchouli, both do not smell as those scents should, at all. And the Anjou Pear did not behave, after a few days of cure you could NOT smell any pear, in fact every single person that has sniffed the bars swears up and down that they in fact reek of cheap play dough. 
Within 3 days of getting my order I contacted the sales rep, she was offended that I did not like the scents and repeatedly defended her scents and the phrase, "All Sales Are FINAL". So boo to me, I'm stuck with some of the crappiest scents I've ever sniffed in my 30+ years of life.
Stick with other companies, like Candlescience.com, their scents are true, strong, and do not morph.
~Serena :sick:


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 25, 2016)

I wasn't very impressed with them and haven't reordered. My small order took a week and a half to ship and shipping cost $21 for four 2oz FOs and some puffer bottles. I didn't like any of the FOs enough to test out. For the money, I'd order from Nature's Garden instead which is much better quality for similar prices.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Aug 2, 2016)

Good to know...I was intrigued at first, but was so amazed at the high shipping cost that I just kept ordering from nature's garden. Love them for sure!


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've had some FOs that I really like (Daisy Dreamgirl, Daisy dupe, Blue Sugar) and some that I didn't (Anjou Pear smelled like bubble gum, Kumquat was okay (Aztec's is much better!)) I just soaped Rose Jam this weekend and I love the FO oob. Not sure all the notes will survive, but it's really a nice fragrance. The Honey I washed the Kids dupe is pretty good.

Her micas are very nice and if you can find the video, she shows the various colors in sample soaps.


----------

